# NBA combine reports...



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*NBA combine results...*

Some players of note that folks have been talking about here:

LaMarcus Aldridge 
Rank: 68 
no step vert: 26.5 
max vert: 34 
bench reps: 8 
lane agility: 12.02 
sprint: 3.43

Brandon Roy 
Rank: 30 
no step vert: 34 
max vert: 40.5 
bench reps: 6 
lane agility: 11.13 
sprint: 3.27 

Adam Morrison 
Rank: 59 
no step vert: 25.5 
max vert: 30.5
bench reps: 11
lane agility: 11.46 
sprint: 3.37

Rudy Gay 
Rank: 26
no step vert: 33
max vert: 40.5
bench reps: 9
lane agility: 11.03
sprint: 3.32

Other rankings:

#1 - David Noel
#2 - Ronnie Brewer
#5 - Rodney Carney
#6 - Randy Foye
#12 - Jordan Farmar (42 inch vert)
#20 - Cedrick Simmons
#21 - Tyrus Thomas
#51 - JJ Redick
#57 - Shawne Williams
#73 - Marcus Williams (terrible for a guard)
#79 - Patrick O'Bryant (ouch)
#81 - Brad Buckman (last place)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA combine results...*

This just shows that Marcus Williams is going to struggle penetrating, which is what people figured. He just doesn't have the ability to turn the corner, like you think a PG should. He's an East-West PG, not North-South.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Link??


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Well at least Morrison can bench.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Roy's vertical= Gay's vertical and is 1" better flatfooted.

That is a flat out shock!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LaMarcus Aldridge with 8 bench reps?.....This is just further evidence that he's a pansy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy's vertical= Gay's vertical and is 1" better flatfooted.
> 
> That is a flat out shock!!


Gay was quicker in the agility, and stronger in the Bench....Then you take his 8'11" standing reach compared to Roy's 8'5" standing reach.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy's vertical= Gay's vertical and is 1" better flatfooted.
> 
> That is a flat out shock!!


To whom? Roy's a very good athlete and people are labeling Gay incorrectly when they put him in the Miles "superathlete" category (usually as a backhanded compliment).

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Verro said:


> Well at least Morrison can bench.


 That is a good sign. In his pictures he doesn't look like he is built, but clearly there is some strenght in those arms.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is a good sign. In his pictures he doesn't look like he is built, but clearly there is some strenght in those arms.


Its the lengthy wirey kind of strength....

You know, those guys you hate to box, but love to wrestle.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Ed O said:


> To whom? Roy's a very good athlete and people are labeling Gay incorrectly when they put him in the Miles "superathlete" category (usually as a backhanded compliment).
> 
> Ed O.


In watching Roy play, it did not appear he had that kind of explosiveness.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> In watching Roy play, it did not appear he had that kind of explosiveness.


Hmmm... I could tell by watching warmups that he could really jump. I guess I never considered him an average athlete, but if people DID think that, I can see how it would be a shock.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> Link??


It was on ESPN insider.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

if you're on the morrison bandwagon(i am) these numbers look pretty good, fairly decent athletecism and good strength. good numbers for brandon roy also but like i have said you guys dont need a guard.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is a good sign. In his pictures he doesn't look like he is built, but clearly there is some strenght in those arms.



just look at B&B's avatar with morrison in it he looks very ripped to me

what are some of these guys stats?

Randy Foye 6-3 205 PG Villanova Sr.
Shelden Williams 6-9 250 PF/C Duke Sr.
JJ Redick 6-4 190 SG Duke Sr. (lol)
Oleksiy Pecherov 6-10 232 PF Ukr. 1985
Saer Sene 7-0 235 C Sen. 1986
Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986
Hilton Armstrong 6-11 235 C UConn Sr.
Aaron Gray 7-0 270 C Pittsburgh Jr.
Josh Boone 6-10 237 PF UConn Jr.
Marcus Vinicius 6-9 235 SF Brazil 1984
Kevin Pittsnogle 6-10 255 PF WV Sr.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

rainman said:


> if you're on the morrison bandwagon(i am) these numbers look pretty good, fairly decent athletecism and good strength.


Huh? Morrison was the second-worst small forward that was tested, behind 1st round bubble Steve Novak, who's bigger than Morrison and is just a spot-up shooter.

He didn't do worse than expected, I don't think, but he certainly solidified the perception that he's sub-par as far as athleticism goes.

Ed O.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy's vertical= Gay's vertical and is 1" better flatfooted.
> 
> That is a flat out shock!!


Agreed that was one that stood out to me. I guess he just chooses not to use it to finish unless he needs to.

But Gay is faster in agility????

And people bag on Aldridge only doing 8 reps, but Roy only does 6??


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Agreed that was one that stood out to me. But Gay is faster in agility????
> 
> And people bag on Aldridge only doing 8 reps, but Roy only does 6??


Roy is a little guard, Aldridge is suppose to be the big center...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Gay was quicker in the agility, and stronger in the Bench....Then you take his 8'11" standing reach compared to Roy's 8'5" standing reach.


Yet Roy was quicker in the sprint...it's pretty much a wash IMO..although I agree the 6' difference in standing reach is significant.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Roy is a little guard, Aldridge is suppose to be the big center...


I'm not sure I get your point. Roy is not a little guard, he is 6'6" 205 with average length arms. Aldridge is 6'11" and 235 with skinny very long arms. Usually the guy with the stockier build and shorter arms has an advantage.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Yet Roy was quicker in the sprint...it's pretty much a wash IMO..although I agree the 6' difference in standing reach is significant.


Wow, I've got to go with Rudy now, since his standing reach is a full 13'5", man, what a specimen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Someone disagrees with you so you resort to mocking them.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> Wow, I've got to go with Rudy now, since his standing reach is a full 13'5", man, what a specimen.


 Your point..fyi generally I am Roy fan over Rudy.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Reep said:


> I'm not sure I get your point. Roy is not a little guard, he is 6'6" 205 with average length arms. Aldridge is 6'11" and 235 with skinny very long arms. Usually the guy with the stockier build and shorter arms has an advantage.


Center and PF's are expected to have better bench press #'s then Guards and SF's...I would guess it's because they play more of a power game etc. Of course that isn't always the case. It's more of a stereotype then anything...one that has been broken by Dirk for example. People expect big men to be strong so they can bang in the paint, fight for boards etc.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Not to beat a dead horse, but.........

What did Roy's numbers look like when HE was 19 and not yet physically mature? Will he still be better than Gay or Aldridge in 2 years?

As one of the oldest players projected in the lotto, Roy bloody well should be more advanced *right now*. I don't get why some people ignore this. :whoknows:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Huh? Morrison was the second-worst small forward that was tested, behind 1st round bubble Steve Novak, who's bigger than Morrison and is just a spot-up shooter.
> 
> He didn't do worse than expected, I don't think, but he certainly solidified the perception that he's sub-par as far as athleticism goes.
> 
> Ed O.



i noticed he was a tick slower than roy in the shuttle and 40 yd dash(whatever it was) and he tested better in the bench than gay/aldridge/roy. i know he isnt bruce jenner but my point is he's faster,quicker and stronger than people give him credit for.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> Roy's vertical= Gay's vertical and is 1" better flatfooted.
> 
> That is a flat out shock!!


...although it would explain this.

(Interestingly, the player whose shot he's blocking got the TOP vertical measurement in the combine - Jordan Farmar.)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wow. O'Bryant sure seems to be overrated athletically. He has a shorter vertical jump than Aaron Gray, a guy that is labled as a bumbling unathletic big. 

Also, Shawne williams numbers look messed up. He gets 0 bench reps and can jump higher with no step than with steps. Wierd.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I thought it was a little surprising that Reddick's max vertical was 5" higher than Marcus Williams', that's a huge difference.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Jordan Farmar could suprise and become a lotto pick. The guy is a beast, 11 reps for a 6'1 player is amazing and add in that 42 inch vert and you have a real physical specimin. Those two measurments really suprised me, he didnt look very strong or athletic when I saw him play for UCLA.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Is Noel the next Darvin Ham or can he do other things?

Wo look at Brewer. More reasons why I see him as one of the few steals.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

rainman said:


> i noticed he was a tick slower than roy in the shuttle and 40 yd dash(whatever it was) and he tested better in the bench than gay/aldridge/roy. i know he isnt bruce jenner but my point is he's faster,quicker and stronger than people give him credit for.


Your point isn't one I agree with. He finished second-to-last among players at his position.

That's bad.

Ed O.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Your point isn't one I agree with. He finished second-to-last among players at his position.
> 
> That's bad.
> 
> Ed O.


in the context of people claiming he is slow and not very strong i think he dispelled those claims, just a thought, what would larry bird have done in those venues.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> He didn't do worse than expected, I don't think, but he certainly *solidified* the perception that he's sub-par as far as athleticism goes.


I might have used the word cemented... :wink: but the athletisism in the NBA is a couple more steps up from the guys in his draft class. Combine that with measuring a bit below advertised, I doubt he's off the board by the time the Blazers select. 

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What I really want to know is how Roy's cape will fit under his jersey.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Is Farmar reallly declaring for the draft? I thought he had said he's staying in school another year. If he's in, we _need_ to find a way to get him! I don't care about the combine numbers (the quality of which apparently is a surprise to some people), the kid can flat out play the point. Size, athleticism, ball handling, passing, shooting, defending ... he does it all. Although it's too high, I wouldn't even mind taking him with the #4 pick just to make sure no one else steals him. Of course, I'd rather pick up something extra in the #10 range for that purpose.

Isn't today or something soon the deadline for underclassmen to remove themselves from the draft?

Dan


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Someone disagrees with you so you resort to mocking them.


Chill, Schill. I was just making light of the 6' remark rather than 6" difference in standing reach between Rudy and Roy.

I would pay big $$ to see a player with a 13'5" standing reach!!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Chill, Schill. I was just making light of the 6' remark rather than 6" difference in standing reach between Rudy and Roy.
> 
> I would pay big $$ to see a player with a 13'5" standing reach!!!


I actually didn't catch that till later..my bad.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> I would pay big $$ to see a player with a 13'5" standing reach!!!


I accept major credit cards and PayPal... oh wait you said a "player" damn there goes my big $$. 

















Actually his standing reach was probably more like 12'. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Jordan Farmar could suprise and become a lotto pick. The guy is a beast, 11 reps for a 6'1 player is amazing and add in that 42 inch vert and you have a real physical specimin. Those two measurments really suprised me, he didnt look very strong or athletic when I saw him play for UCLA.


Height really has nothing to do with bench...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dkap said:


> Isn't today or something soon the deadline for underclassmen to remove themselves from the draft?


tomorrow (6/18) is that deadline.

STOMP


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Height really has nothing to do with bench...


No it doesn't. Yet, Farmar's results were fairly impressive if you compare them to some of the top players. He benched more than Morrison, Gay, and Aldridge. And he has a better vertical. Farmar is also a much better player than Noel. I think Noel had the best overall numbers. He will be a good PG in the NBA I think. I watched him in college and he did very well. Not sure if he's making the right decision on coming out now but ohh well.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Captain Chaos said:


> No it doesn't. Yet, Farmar's results were fairly impressive if you compare them to some of the top players. He benched more than Morrison, Gay, and Aldridge. And he has a better vertical. Farmar is also a much better player than Noel. I think Noel had the best overall numbers. He will be a good PG in the NBA I think. I watched him in college and he did very well. Not sure if he's making the right decision on coming out now but ohh well.


I didn't say they weren't impressive.

In fact, I think Farmar is a very underrated guard in this draft, he reminds me a lot of Jason Kidd...I'm just saying that height has really nothing to do with bench press results.

People think every time I say anything about another player that I'm just bashing that player to promote Morrison, when a lot of the times its not the case....I think there is a lot of players throughout the first round that I think will be good NBA players...Some in the top 5 however, I feel are a tad bit overrated....Aldridge, Thomas and Gay (to an extent) are in that group.

btw, Farmar's bench results were the same as Morrison's not better.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Good article from Jonathan Givony at DraftExpress.com about taking the combine results with a pinch of salt:



> It’s that time once again, our favorite time of the year of course; ten days before the draft when everything logical in regards to analyzing basketball gets flushed down the toilet. Instead we focus on superficial things that have proven again and again to have very little correlation with actual success in the NBA...
> 
> Who was the top athlete in the 2003 draft? Thinking logically about that draft, you’d probably assume it was a toss up between Dwyane Wade and Lebron James. But in fact, it was 6-2 shooting guard Troy Bell, who did not make it past his rookie contract before being cut by the man who reached badly to draft him in Jerry West. Bell was affectionately nicknamed “Troy Airbell” by ACB Spanish league fans he horrified with the air-balls he jacked up playing for Real Madrid, and has struggled to earn a living playing basketball since. Bell measured a 41 inch vertical leap (which would rank 2nd in this year’s combine), ran a 3.06 in the ¾ court sprint (would rank 1st), and bench pressed the 185 pound bar 17 times (first amongst guards). If Bell were eligible this year, he most likely again would be deemed the top athlete in this year’s draft too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice find MERU. It's good to get a little historical perspective on this stuff!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

meru said:


> Good article from Jonathan Givony at DraftExpress.com about taking the combine results with a pinch of salt:


pure comedy.

This makes those kind of people who store that crap in databases and such look really silly.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I am glad to see that analysis. I was about to ask if anyone had compared historical stats to NBA success.

Morrison may not be a great athlete, but a lot of the game is mental. A guy who can score no matter what has a heck of a lot of intangibles.

iWatas


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Iwatas said:


> Morrison may not be a great athlete, but a lot of the game is mental. A guy who can score no matter what has a heck of a lot of intangibles.


Exactly. He was a great player in the last two NCAA touneys, which is best evaluator of talent when the pressure is on. No team workout will reveal what those games showed about a player.

Over thinking good college talent is what made us pass on Chris Pail, Delonte West and Jameer Nelson. Let's not make the same mistake 3 years in a row.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I actually still have no qualms about passing on Jameer Nelson, IMO he still wasn't worth picking up.


----------

